

Ask HN: How Do You Optimize Google Play Store Listings? - adzeds

I have just launched my app into the Android Play Store and know that there are some tricks to get it to rank well so that people find it?<p>What should I be focusing on?<p>My app: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.betalystfootballbettingtips&amp;hl=en_GB
======
Gustomaximus
haha for the first few years on PLay store you could use KW density to game
the internal search . I found this amazing given it was the app store from a
search company. I had a product ranking next to Facebook for a couple years
before they fixed this :)

These days it's more the standard quality stuff. Start with good naming
criteria and description text. Then get lots of downloads, good reviews,
continuous users etc. App quality will strongly reflect in your position.

Overall you've entered a very competitive area. Unless this app offers a
distinct benefit so people clamor to it organically you're going to have to
buy your exposure.

Do you know the expected financial value of a download? If not work this out.
Then decide how much margin you need to make and then get spending if the
numbers stack up. These days tricking you way to the top aint going to work in
this category.

------
adzeds
Any help much appreciated!

